Ask HN: Should Microsoft Buy TikTok and Make Kevin Systrom CEO? - takanori
======
austincheney
No. TikTok is social media and the only real business of social media is data
harvesting and advertising. Social media is slowly but continuously becoming
more of a toxic business due to revenue growth pressues, potentially increased
regulation, and increased political sensitivity.

Financially the only way this makes any sense for Microsoft's business is to
directly integrate TikTok data collection into Microsoft's existing media
products like MSN, Bing, and related third party advertising.

